# Rat transport



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

This is another knicked idea 
Transport needed or trasport offered-
may be handy for adoption and distribution of accidental litters.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Glasgow to Liverpool & Liverpool to Glasgow offer*

Glasgow to Liverpool 13th May and Liverpool to Glasgow 17thish.
Im likely to be taking my own two so this is more of an example


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL I am on a yahoo groupd that is based for this. Right now I am working on getting somebody to transport from OR to CA but no luck yet. Great Idea ladylady


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i can transport around the midlands (uk) i have free train travel!


----------

